# Dogs pedigree



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Would someone be able to help me out with a dogs pedigree? I do not know the full name of the dog but his Dam's name is Supreme Blues' Sky and the Sire's name is Berke's Clutch. I am trying to find out if this dog truly has Watchdog in his ped as I am looking to use him as a stud for my young lady. Thanks for the help. From what I understand, he is dual registered.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

You have to find out if the dogs are registered {both of them} with UKC/AKC. The papers SHOULD be able to tell you what blood line they are


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sure he is registered with UKC and ADBA but I do not have the dogs paperwork as I am not the owner of the dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I did not find the peds online but if you are thinking about breeding to the dog then they should be able to produce the ped for you. If not that should answer you question and you should not breed with them.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I didn't see those peds either.:rain:


----------

